# Too many Arabians! Which do you prefer?



## Ashkat128

I'm looking for an endurance prospect and after starting my search a few have popped up and I'm stuck! They all have qualities I quite like.

#1). Strait Russian bred 3 yr old gelding. Nefison X Rare Sensaytion. Not broke, I would have to travel to the next province to see him. 

Nefison Arabian
Rare Sensaytion Arabian

























#2). TW Abititbi, 7 year old broke gelding. Bred by Touchwood Arabians- specialize mostly in working cow horses and reining. I have not yet seen him. I don't have dam and sire names but should be similar lines to the below horse.









#3). Another Touchwood Horse. 4 year old mare, TW Marshal X Davids Gee Golly. Has had 6 weeks under saddle. I've ridden her and she's lovely but toed out in the back and she's dainty. 

Tw Marshall Arabian
















Sorry for the lengthy post here guys and all the pics... just hoping to get some opinions  Thanks!


----------



## Faustinblack

I like the first one the best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack

I really like the first one. Wish I could buy him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures

I know nothing of Arabian pedigrees. Of the 3 posted I like the look of first one best.


----------



## WSArabians

If you're looking for an endurance prospect, I would have to go with the first guy. Russian Arabians tend to be larger with great bodies (larger heart girth) with super good bone and fence and don't break down very easy. Is he by Belerian Arabians?
I LOVE LOVE LOVE TW Marshall and have toyed around with the idea of buying him with his owner, just so far the cards haven't lined up. Not too familiar with that filly's dam but I'm guessing she looks more like her then him. 
Really crappy picture of the second gelding, but the first thing that stands out is his long back. Hard to say, though, if it's the horse or the photo.
Too bad you don't want to wait two years, I have two super good endurance prospects on the ground, but are just weaners. lol

These two girls are both Russian (Their grandsire Nariadni is sired by an Aswan daughter with the Amurath lines - very similar to that girst guy) and as you can see, they aren't horses that will break down when pushed.

Two other bloodlines to consider are both Polish and CMK. CMK horses tend to be built much like these ones and have done extremely well in endurance these last few years.


----------



## Faustinblack

What's going on with the first pic WS? I mean the horse and all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Faustinblack said:


> What's going on with the first pic WS? I mean the horse and all
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The way she's standing?


----------



## Faustinblack

Lol, no sorry, that didn't come out right. I meant like age, what are you doing with her, that kinda thing. I love bays, especially with chrome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Faustinblack said:


> Lol, no sorry, that didn't come out right. I meant like age, what are you doing with her, that kinda thing. I love bays, especially with chrome
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh! LOL
I was gonna say she was being a tard and wouldn't stand still properly. :lol:

She is one of my show mares - she's finished and competed in both Western Pleasure and Reining, with a little bit of halter as a youngster. Planning on getting her chunky butt back in the show ring this spring and then breed her for her first foal (she's a 1997 model). 
Right now she's been my main riding horse while I get back into condition after breaking my femur/hip so she's got a big responsibility even not showing.


----------



## Faustinblack

She is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack

The second pic the horse looks like she just got scolded, and she's looking a little sad over it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Faustinblack said:


> She is gorgeous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! I'd buy a bunch of hers if I could. :lol:


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Ashkat128 said:


> I'm looking for an endurance prospect and after starting my search a few have popped up and I'm stuck! They all have qualities I quite like.
> 
> #1). Strait Russian bred 3 yr old gelding. Nefison X Rare Sensaytion. Not broke, I would have to travel to the next province to see him.
> 
> Nefison Arabian
> Rare Sensaytion Arabian
> 
> View attachment 317785
> 
> 
> View attachment 317793
> 
> 
> View attachment 317801
> 
> 
> #2). TW Abititbi, 7 year old broke gelding. Bred by Touchwood Arabians- specialize mostly in working cow horses and reining. I have not yet seen him. I don't have dam and sire names but should be similar lines to the below horse.
> 
> View attachment 317857
> 
> 
> #3). Another Touchwood Horse. 4 year old mare, TW Marshal X Davids Gee Golly. Has had 6 weeks under saddle. I've ridden her and she's lovely but toed out in the back and she's dainty.
> 
> Tw Marshall Arabian
> 
> View attachment 317865
> 
> View attachment 317873
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lengthy post here guys and all the pics... just hoping to get some opinions  Thanks!


First one, no doubt. You have Arax, Priboj, Salon doubled up. These sires have been performance tested on the race track before breeding. Can't go wrong.


----------



## SaskGal

I like how the first one, she looks more balanced. Looks like a easy keeper too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Faustinblack said:


> The second pic the horse looks like she just got scolded, and she's looking a little sad over it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


****
At that point I think I was sitting on the ground in front of her dumping grain from bucket to bucket to get ears forward, but the squirrels held her attention rapt.


----------



## Ashkat128

Thanks guys  Lol so far it’s pretty single sided haha. I was trying to debate if it was worth the 5 hour trip and getting an unstarted horse but maybe it is. He’s by Kakagi Arabians. I love TW Marshall too it really is too bad she took after her dam. I might vito the second horse then… With that long back and the highest price he may not be the best candidate for me.


WSArabians, your horses are just lovely! I wish you were closer lol. There really isn’t too much out there right now in my area so not much selection in any type. How do you find Russian Arabs to work with? Their temperaments?


----------



## CLaPorte432

I definitely like the first one the best. He looks like a big solid boy and very well balanced for such a young guy. Nice horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider

I like the first better. The other seems to have a ridiculously long back.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I, too, like the first horse best-lots of substance there.


----------



## stevenson

first horse. he looks to be built well. pic of horse 2 not very good. and pic 3 shows nothing showing chest depth from the front or from the rear.


----------



## Zexious

Absolutely the first one, in my opinion.

Best of luck with your search!


----------



## WSArabians

Ashkat128 said:


> Thanks guys  Lol so far it’s pretty single sided haha. I was trying to debate if it was worth the 5 hour trip and getting an unstarted horse but maybe it is. He’s by Kakagi Arabians. I love TW Marshall too it really is too bad she took after her dam. I might vito the second horse then… With that long back and the highest price he may not be the best candidate for me.
> 
> 
> WSArabians, your horses are just lovely! I wish you were closer lol. There really isn’t too much out there right now in my area so not much selection in any type. How do you find Russian Arabs to work with? Their temperaments?


They're tough, work hard, can be opinionated so need a good hand but once you've got them where you want them, they don't go back. My three tend to be a little bossy so I don't let them get away with much but now that we've sorted out our issues, they're awesome. They definitely needed a leader though.


----------



## Allison Finch

Ashkat, sorry your thread got hijacked.

I think I like the first. The fact that it is untrained is a PLUS to me. Less to have to fix.


----------



## Arab Mama

First one hands down. 

We have a mostly Russian mare that is incredible. She is extremely competitive and nothing distracts her attention from the task at hand. Her determination is amazing. She is a Nariadni grand-progeny.

I have a CMK mare that is a tank. Haven't started her in endurance yet, but she is proving very easy to train and has become a very solid mount. I never thought I'd see the day when I would say I trust her completely out on the trail, but I certainly have to take that back now.


----------



## Dustbunny

Horse Number One!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Go see the Russian. They are really athletic and usually pretty good natured. 

More Russian, SVS Il Divo (SVS Fornaio (Khadraj NA) X Patrice C (*Padron)). If I were looking for a really good endurance horse I'd look for *Padron, *Muscat, Khadraj NA. 










And *Muscat:










To give you an idea how much I like these horses, the first horse I've owned since he was only a few days old and he is not, will not ever, be for sale. The 2nd horse I bought to put miles on and sell. He's one of the few horses I've ever done that with that I started kicking myself in the butt for selling him, right from the time I made the deal. That's been about 3 years ago, and to this day, if I could I would buy him back.


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Go see the Russian. They are really athletic and usually pretty good natured.
> 
> More Russian, SVS Il Divo (SVS Fornaio (Khadraj NA) X Patrice C (*Padron)). If I were looking for a really good endurance horse I'd look for *Padron, *Muscat, Khadraj NA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And *Muscat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give you an idea how much I like these horses, the first horse I've owned since he was only a few days old and he is not, will not ever, be for sale. The 2nd horse I bought to put miles on and sell. He's one of the few horses I've ever done that with that I started kicking myself in the butt for selling him, right from the time I made the deal. That's been about 3 years ago, and to this day, if I could I would buy him back.


Careful, you're hijacking. :wink::lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

How so? I'm showing her WHY I recommended the Russian over the others, not trying to sell a horse.


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> How so? I'm showing her WHY I recommended the Russian over the others, not trying to sell a horse.


Yeah, I know. Right? lol
But some say...


----------



## km2022

I would say photo 2. Good legs.


----------



## Zexious

/swoon


----------



## QOS

I like the first one. WS - your mare is simply stunning!!! Gorgeous horse!

I know that the OP is a long way from Texas but the little filly that was foaled 4.5 years ago when I arrived at the barn just ran her first 25 miler and did a great job. She is being handled at this moment by Darolyn Butler and getting miles and miles put on her. Aziza left the ranch looking like a baby a few months ago and Wow....I saw pictures of her race and she had really muscled up. I do know she is for sale and will be at Darolyn's for a few more weeks. She is full of sass - she is straight Egyptian bred.


----------



## Eole

Ashkat: if you don't grab the first one... I'd be tempted to get him myself. :lol: He's in the next province from me also, just on the other side! 
If find him very balanced and they describe a lovely personnality.
Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Ashkat128

Thank you guys for all the info! I really like the first one and am hoping to make this work  Sounds like you guys all agree lol. I'm excited about this, I really hope it works out!


----------



## Katiy

Which one did you decide on, and how are they going?


----------



## Ashkat128

I did get that first one  We're still just starting but I'm thrilled with him and excited to start official training. Couldn't have made a better decision lol.


----------

